# Ryobi RE600?



## fredsintheshop (Sep 10, 2004)

I am building a new router table. I now have a Bosch 1617EVS, but would like something more powerful, as it can really suffer on raised panels...

I have found a Ryobi RE600 for sale locally, supposedly used just once. My experience with Ryobi is that it is good value for the money, but probably not a good choice for a 15a table router.

But how about the RE600? Is that a decent product, or should I stick with the less powerful (but presumably more precise) Bosch?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I've had good luck with Ryobi products (my BT3000 was a lot of saw for the money). I read one review on epinions.com and he said in the 9 years he owned it all he had to replace was the collet. Depending on the price, I'd give it a shot. Of course you can always pick up a new Hitachi M12v on Amazon for around $150, used ones a little less on ebay.

If you want to stick with your bosch, make smaller cuts. It's slow, but it works.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2005)

I also have had good luck with Ryobi routers. I have a R-330 2 hp model which I sure they haven't made for quite some time. It's had heavy duty in a commercial shop and hasn't missed a beat. It is so old I can't even remember when I bought it. I'm guessing in 1986 so that would it make it about 20 years' old and I'm still using it for the big stuff. 

I'm not in love with Ryobi since some of their other products have given me fits over the years. In particular the Ryobi cordless drill motors. They must have the worst chuck ever made. I know, I been through four of them and I still have two in the inventory. You'd think I'd learn. What is it they say? "Insanity is doing the same thing over and over expecting a different result each time."  Walt


----------



## bimityedye (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm currently dusting off my RE600 and reinstalling it in a new table. In the past that router was the best.It never gave me any problems. And strong ...! It is a little akward to putt in and take out of the table since it is big and heavy (16 lbs. +). But I like it for a dedicated unit.

Dave W.


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

I had the RE600 in my table. The bearings crapped out at 10 months & were replaced on warranty. This was about 5 years ago. The bearings got noisy again so so took it out of the table & installed a circle cutting base plate on it. It still runs but noisy & when it finally calls it a day....it's into the trash can with it.

Lee


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Lee,

Wy not replace those bearings before they damage the router. There are bearing distributors in most of the larger cities and they can match your bearings by the numbers on the side of the bearings. Do a Yellow Pages search for one near you.
They can even offer better quality bearings than what you have as every bearing is available at different quality levels. You can buy a much higher quality set at a price that's about 1/3 of what Ryobi wants for them. Do it yourself and save money. I have an RE-600 with an upgraded set of bearings and it has run trouble free and relatively quiet for about 10 years now. 

Charley


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Gotta love it when 4 year old threads are revived. One of you please post a photo of your RE600.


----------



## kjack48230 (Jul 18, 2009)

I just picked up one of these as an afterthought. I went to this guys house for a drill press and he asked if I'd like to buy the router table. It was his grandfathers and he built it himself. Mounted inside was a Ryobi but not sure what model. He said he wanted $50 for the whole thing and I said sure. When I got it home I finally had a chance to see what model it was and found it to be a RE 600. I think I just got a steal. The table was hand made but a very good quality job. More than enough for what I'll be doing in the near future. So, how do I go about changing the bearings now before I start using this thing??


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I can't help you on changing them but there's an exploded parts drawing in the "Router Reference" forum. It may have a Ryobi part number. Bearing manufacturers have cross-references from about everybody's parts. They may be able to give you dimensions and an improved quality bearing.


----------



## Mak104 (Aug 31, 2009)

I've had the re600 for many years.I was going to build a coping sled for doing rails on my router table, but it doesn't extend far enough.The whole way out barely cuts the copes with no sled.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Really, Carl? My RE600, at full plunge, has the collet flush with the base plate. Maybe yours has somethin g stopping it from reaching full plunge?


----------



## Mak104 (Aug 31, 2009)

The side rails are bottomed out.I have a thick base on it (1/4) but it should have more range.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I'll have to take a closer look at mine...


----------



## Mak104 (Aug 31, 2009)

My base is 3/8.Maybe a new base from 1/4 lexan would help if I built a sled with a 1/4 base.It would be close.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Mak104 said:


> My base is 3/8.Maybe a new base from 1/4 lexan would help if I built a sled with a 1/4 base.It would be close.


Hi Carl, maybe you just want to try a bit extender before rebuilding everything.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Carl and welcome to the RouterForums.


----------



## Mak104 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks for the tips and the welcome.

I'm guilty of mounting bits too deep in the collet.I took the base off and got a closer look.If I raise the bit 3/16 in the collet, I should make it.


----------

